# Emotional attachment to mods and tanks



## Kamiel (18/2/16)

It's completely ordinary for the modern person to develop an emotional bond with an inanimate object. A lot of guys experience this with cars, but I'm finding that I love certain pieces of vape gear more than others. Even when they don't perform as well.

For example, my Lemo 2 is prized to me because it was my first RTA and I spent a lot of hours mastering it. It's flawed as hell but a lot of what I know is because of that tank. I also have a deep attachment to my IPV D2 for some reason. I own mods with more power and better looks & capability, but I never really clicked with any of them as much.

Anybody else here experience the same thing?

...Or am I just weird?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/16)

My Sigelei 20W, My Authentic Russian 91%, Avril the engraved REO, My Dice REO and Green wood inlay REO made by @Genosmate and my Paddy Mech Mod made from a custom piece of blue stabilized wood.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/16)

And probably my most used (and most loved) mod of all time is my Tumbled SL/LP REO Grand piffed to me by Rob from Reosmods with the very rare Divo Atty!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BansheeZA (18/2/16)

Feel the same about my SX350 hana box I put together in 2014. Still works perfect and I don't think I will ever get rid of it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kamiel (18/2/16)

BansheeZA said:


> Feel the same about my SX350 hana box I put together in 2014. Still works perfect and I don't think I will ever get rid of it.
> View attachment 46121
> View attachment 46122


DUDE! That's beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BansheeZA (18/2/16)

Thanx man.
But the silver anodizing does not wear well... Doesnt look that good any more but it will always be my go to device for dripping and with 60w it is plenty powerfull


----------



## DoubleD (18/2/16)

I can totally relate, my first RDA was a Atomic by MCV which I got piff'ed by GazzaCPT, I still use it everyday and it will stay in my rotation for as long as I'm vaping 

My other special love is my first Reo, Alley, funny thing about her is that I never wanted an SL nor did I want a white Reo, I've had Alley running since the day I got her, she is the first device I pick up in the morning and the last device I vape before going to bed  Because of her sheer awesomeness, I now only want SL's

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (18/2/16)

Of all the loves I've had, I've only truly formed a bond with my Nautilus Minis and Spinners; my Odin and my Reo.

Oh and now my Velocity Mini with its wide bore drip. Makes me feel like I'm vaping on a cigar.


----------



## Cruzz_33 (18/2/16)

One day when I'm big ill be able to keep all my mods and not have to sell them to upgrade..


----------



## Kamiel (18/2/16)

I'm certainly glad I'm not the only one. A lot of Reos love on this forum I see. I'm super keen on getting my hands on one for review one of these days. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (18/2/16)

Raw Tumbled Reo Mini with Origen Little 16BF

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Kayzer (18/2/16)

I'm still new so I'm pretty promiscuous. Sucking on every drip tip and juice that catches my gaze. 

It's too soon to commit to a steady relationship. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (18/2/16)

I'm not too attached. Just a means to an end.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (18/2/16)

My red and carbon fibre Sigelei 150w TC mod I picked up from @Dubz ... have had plenty before and after, but I always pick this one up... just feels right in my hand. 

Tanks and drippers, yeah I got my favourites (Mutation X V4 and Plume) but meh... wont feel hindered if I lost/sold them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Alex (18/2/16)

first nemi, kayfun. The Reo mini, he'll I'm getting a little heart sore just thinking about all the vape items that helped me quit smoking. 

Now it's just the two Reo-Grand/Nuppin combos that I treasure. My little toolbox also has a special place in my heart.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/2/16)

I can relate to this! I had a serious love affair with the Subtank mini for ages...until my staff hid it from me and made me swear to stop using it ahem @Oliver Barry 

Also still have a major soft spot for the MVP series, the IPV 2 and my old Orchid!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (18/2/16)

Oh the nostalgia

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/2/16)

rogue zombie said:


> View attachment 46134
> 
> 
> Oh the nostalgia



That setup was King of the starter devices for a veeeeeery long time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (18/2/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> That setup was King of the starter devices for a veeeeeery long time!


I adored them.

The EVOD/CE4 was just a little less oomph than I needed.

Then that combo just hit the spot!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (18/2/16)

My Reo Grand piffed to me by RMG

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## WARMACHINE (18/2/16)

LOL....love for machines....I am not quite there, maybe one day....seems Reos have alot of love


----------



## Kamiel (18/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> LOL....love for machines....I am not quite there, maybe one day....seems Reos have alot of love



I've noticed the same thing with the Reos. I guess they have that hand-milled, DIY feel that just makes them more personal. The squonking afficianados on Youtube also seem to be quite involved with their boxes whilst the more mainstream guys seem to have a new device each week.


----------



## Christos (18/2/16)

The reo is a superbly crafted device with amazing workmanship. 
You can drop it, kick it even drop it in the pool and it will continue working like the day you bought it. 

The best part is that the parts of the reo that usually break or wear over time are replaceable so when the mod stops working it's a quick fix to get it back. 
I don't know of many devices that are as robust and as small as a reo. 
With the right atty the reo is unmatched for flavour, leak proof-ness and light weight-ness that fits in your hand or pocket. 
It's no wonder when you get to use one for yourself it quickly becomes a all day mod. 

I for one still use a reo daily, some days the reo exclusively even though I enjoy the rolo dna 200 and the advances vaping tech is taking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (19/2/16)

Unpopular opinion ahead!
I love my eVic VT, yes the first 5000mAh one.
I love it's size, weight, feel, battery capacity & power delivery. It's never did anything stupid like the many problems reported but then i again, I only use it it power mode. Have other mods for the TC stuff.
After an unfortunate incident, got a friend of mine to give it a pearl white with blue flake sparyjob that really pops in the sun.

It's coupled with one of my TFV4's a lot of the time which is also one of my best loved tanks.







EDIT: I also loved those stripes when it was still black and red

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NewOobY (19/2/16)

I pretty much have no such bond with my Mod's or tanks, cause I don't have anything as nice as a squonker. I do however love my DIY materials, I'm more than protective over them - and when wife says you have so much why you need more, I simply answer with (that's what you say) and then after the smile, cause they need friends.

This guy really loves his car:


----------



## Christos (19/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> I pretty much have no such bond with my Mod's or tanks, cause I don't have anything as nice as a squonker. I do however love my DIY materials, I'm more than protective over them - and when wife says you have so much why you need more, I simply answer with (that's what you say) and then after the smile, cause they need friends.
> 
> This guy really loves his car:



That's quite disturbing. I hope this guy stays away from vaping.
What's even worse is that it's a used car

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NewOobY (19/2/16)

Christos said:


> That's quite disturbing. I hope this guy stays away from vaping.
> What's even worse is that it's a used car


lololol  true story.


----------



## Kamiel (19/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> I pretty much have no such bond with my Mod's or tanks, cause I don't have anything as nice as a squonker. I do however love my DIY materials, I'm more than protective over them - and when wife says you have so much why you need more, I simply answer with (that's what you say) and then after the smile, cause they need friends.
> 
> This guy really loves his car:



Oh my god, that's disgusting! Who could love a Ford Telstar??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (19/2/16)

Kamiel said:


> Oh my god, that's disgusting! Who could love a Ford Telstar??


I don't think it's love. It's more like a silent hooker

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Waine (19/2/16)

I think its perfectly normal to have an emotional connection with any object of desire. In the vaping context, I have an emotional connection with all of my mods and tanks as I carefully selected them. However, the Snow wolf mini 75W brings me a special connection. It is just such a beautifully crafted piece of technology, oozing with quality, it feels amazing in my hand and it works so smoothly. If I could afford it a would buy another one. Perhaps later, when @SirVape have more stock..


----------

